# Real Estate Broker



## Astramaccchia (Aug 9, 2020)

Hello:

My partner and I are contemplating a move to Portugal mid next year 2021, from the US. He is retired and I would like to continue selling real estate. Does anyone have any links and/or has anyone activated a license? We would be looking to live in the Algarve area of Portugal.

Annemarie


----------

